# max-ot good for bulking up?



## massappeal (Nov 20, 2006)

help a noobie out  

a.)my major goal is to gain ALOT of MASS.is max-ot good for bulking 
up?i heard from many people they only gained alotta strength but ddnt 
realy gain that much mass from using the program.

b.)max-ot said that "workouts should only last 30-40 mins."are the 
warmups part of this 30-40 mins?should i start timing my workout BEFORE the 
warmup?or AFTER the warmup?

c.)ok i have a question about training abs.lets say in one day im 
training abs,biceps,triceps,and forearms(ive seen this split in the max-ot 
website,ast-ss.com).is ab training part of this 30-40 mins?i dont think 
i can finish training all these body parts in 40 mins.

d.)do i have to follow the warmup principles?i thnk thats a little too 
much warmup sets for me.

hope yall can answer all my questions


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

A bulk really isnt in a weight lifting program. Bulking is in your diet. I am not real familar with this program. So I cant really comment on that.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> A bulk really isnt in a weight lifting program. Bulking is in your diet. I am not real familar with this program. So I cant really comment on that.



Ditto.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2006)

A - It should be good for both mass and strength gains.  However, the parameters provided by the program are very limited.  You aren't going to consistently make gains on a program like this forever.  I've used it, and the gains were nothing stellar.

B - Don't know, but I would think that doesn't include the warmup.  Perhaps there is some literature you can find which answers this question for you.

C - Max-OT is a low volume program.  You can finish in that amount of time.  If you can't, then you are wasting time somewhere.  You don't need to do a whole lot of exercises for each body part.

D - It's similar to the warmups I use if I remember right, at least for the first exercise or two I do.  The following exercises won't need as much of a warmup, especially if they are similar.


----------

